# Visualisierunssystem mit Webserver über OPC



## Anonymous (15 November 2005)

Hat jemand einen Typ für eine Visualisierungssoftware die ich über OPC an eine SPS-Steuerung(Saia-Burgess) anbinden kann. Die Visu sollte einen Webserver haben.

Danke


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 November 2005)

Wenn es sich bei der Steuerung um die xx7 handelt, dann funktioniert jedes Produkt, das auch auf eine normale S7 zugreifen kann. Je nach Geldbeutel und Geduld Protool/Pro, WinCC, WinCC Flexible und natürlich alle Produkte der alternativen Anbieter. Ein OPC Server ist für den Zugriff dann nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Wenn es sich um die classic handelt, dann muss erst mal ein OPC-Server von Saia her (gibt es auch hier Alternativanbieter?). Die Visu enthält dann einen OPC-Client der über den Server auf die Steuerung zugreift. Dies sollte fast jede Visu können. Oder war die Frage welche Visu sinnvoll eingesetzt werden kann?


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2005)

Wir haben die Classic-variante und einen OPC-Server von Saia. Wir wollten jetzt eine Webvisu bauen. Ein PC ist an die Steuerung Vorort über Ether-S-Bus mit 4 PCD3.Mxxx gekoppelt. Wir können über ADSL -dyndns service und/oder ISDN auf die Steuerungen zugreifen. Der in den Steuerung integrierte Webserver funktioniert nur bedingt für unsere Anwendung .Zudem platzt uns der Speicher und die direkte Kommunikation ist recht langsam.(Webserver) Wir wollten jetzt für die Fernanalyse eine Visu aufbauen und suchen ein Alternativ-Produkt zu VISI+.


----------



## seeba (15 November 2005)

gast1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben die Classic-variante und einen OPC-Server von Saia. Wir wollten jetzt eine Webvisu bauen. Ein PC ist an die Steuerung Vorort über Ether-S-Bus mit 4 PCD3.Mxxx gekoppelt. Wir können über ADSL -dyndns service und/oder ISDN auf die Steuerungen zugreifen. Der in den Steuerung integrierte Webserver funktioniert nur bedingt für unsere Anwendung .Zudem platzt uns der Speicher und die direkte Kommunikation ist recht langsam.(Webserver) Wir wollten jetzt für die Fernanalyse eine Visu aufbauen und suchen ein Alternativ-Produkt zu VISI+.



Vllt. mittels ASP.NET und OPC...

http://www.codeproject.com/dotnet/opcdotnet.asp


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

gast1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand einen Typ für eine Visualisierungssoftware die ich über OPC an eine SPS-Steuerung(Saia-Burgess) anbinden kann. Die Visu sollte einen Webserver haben.
> 
> Danke


Das i-Plant Powerpack fasst sämtliche Funktionen zur Fertigungssteuerung und Prozessüberwachung in einem übersichtlichen Web-Portal zusammen, dem i-Plant Control Center.

Weitere Infos gibt es unter i-Plant PowerPack

Unter folgendem Link können Sie sich eine kostenlose Demoversion herunterladen:  i-Plant Demo






--------------------------------------
Langner Communications AG
Eulenkrugstraße 27
D-22359 Hamburg
Tel.: 040-60 90 11-0
Fax: 040-60 90 11-11
info@langner.com
http://www.langner.com
-------------------------------------


----------



## Ralle (16 November 2005)

@Langner
Gibt es eine Preisliste im Internet?


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

*Preisliste zu i-Plant Powerpack*

Hier die Preisliste und weiter Infos: Bei weiteren Detailfragen einfach anrufen.

Die Lizenzierung des i-Plant Powerpacks erfolgt jeweils für ein (1) Serversystem, auf das beliebig viele Clients zugreifen
können. Die Preise für eine Lizenz sind abhängig von der gewünschten Zahl an Prozessvariablen und Steuerungen:

*Preisliste*
Prozessvariablen pro Steuerung

1 Steuerung: 
• 128 Tags = 990 EUR
• 256 Tags = 1500 EUR
• 512 Tags = 1750 EUR
• 1024 Tags = 2500 EUR

bis 5 Steuerungen :
• 128 Tags = 1750 EUR
• 256 Tags = 2500 EUR

bis 10 Steuerungen:
• 128 Tags = 2500 EUR

Maximal können Sie mit dem i-Plant Powerpack insgesamt 1280 Prozessvariablen bedienen. 

Für größere Installationen können Sie die Produktvariante i-Plant Enterprise einsetzen (s.u.).

*Besonderheiten beim i-Plant Powerpack:*
• Eine Lizenz gilt für beliebig viele Benutzer (Clients).
• Es wird nicht unterschieden zwischen Entwickler- und Endbenutzerlizenzen (Runtime-Lizenzen). Jeder Benutzer kann
eigene Visualisierungsseiten ohne Zuzahlung erstellen.
• Die Zahl der konfigurierbaren Alarme ist unbegrenzt.
• Im i-Plant Powerpack bereits integriert: *Datenbank, Webserver und Meldesystem (Email und SMS)*.

*Optionale Erweiterungen für das i-Plant Powerpack*
Ein Konnektor für eine externe Datenbank (z. B. MS SQL Server, MySQL, Oracle) kann für 2500 EUR lizenziert werden.
Bitte geben Sie bei Ihrer Bestellung den verwendeten Datenbankserver zusammen mit der Versionsnummer an.

*Komplettpakete Software+Hardware*
Sie können das i-Plant Powerpack auch vorinstalliert auf einer geeigneten Hardwareplattform beziehen, zum Beispiel auf einer hutschienenfähigen Siemens Microbox 420 oder auf einem Intel 19"-Rack-Server. Auf Wunsch installiert und projektiert Langner Communications das Komplettpaket auch bei Ihnen im Hause. Wir können Ihnen in diesem Zusammenhang auch industrietaugliche Switches und Firewalls von Hirschmann sowie Bedienpanels liefern.

*Upgrademöglichkeit auf i-Plant Enterprise*
Das i-Plant Powerpack lässt sich auf die Produktvariante i-Plant Enterprise erweitern. i-Plant Enterprise erlaubt den Aufbau großer, werksweiter Netzwerke mit mehreren hundert Steuerungen. Informationen zu i-Plant Enterprise finden Sie unter www.factoryxml.com, oder kontaktieren Sie einfach den Vertrieb von Langner Communications.

*Wartungsverträge*
Ein Wartungsvertrag für das i-Plant Powerpack kostet jeweils 20% der Lizenzkosten und läuft für ein Jahr. Der Wartungsvertrag verlängert sich automatisch, wenn er nicht bis sechs Wochen vor Ablauf der Laufzeit gekündigt wird. Die Wartung beinhaltet die Lieferung von Software-Updates sowie technische Unterstützung per Email.

*Lizenzbedingungen*
Die Lizenzbedingungen für das i-Plant Powerpack finden Sie im Internet unter www.langner.com. Es gelten die Allgemeinen
Geschäftsbedingungen von Langner Communications AG.





--------------------------------------
Langner Communications AG
Eulenkrugstraße 27
D-22359 Hamburg
Tel.: 040-60 90 11-0
Fax: 040-60 90 11-11
info@langner.com
http://www.langner.com
-------------------------------------


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

*Korrigierter Link*

Der Link www.factoryxml.com oben wurde leider falsch eingegeben. Jetzt richtig: Info's zu i-Plant Enterprise


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

*link zu visi+ demo*

Hier ein Link zu einem Visi+ Web-Demoprojekt. Mit visi+ lassen sich meiner Meinung nach ganz schöne Web-Lösungen realisieren. Und dies mit beinahe Null zusatz Aufwand.

http://www.musystec.ch/promosnt/index.htm

Dann Webinterface, Test-Anlage


----------



## MRT (20 Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich kenn mich mit diesen Thema zwar nicht aus, aber was kann man mit dieser Software machen?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7583078746&fromMakeTrack=true

Geht das auch bei den Siemens Logos und bis zur S7-300?


----------



## Jens_Ohm (23 Januar 2006)

*versuchs mal damit*

Wir haben das mit dem Programm Webfactory machen lassen. Kannst dort ja mal anrufen und fragen ob die von einem Systemhaus in euer nähe wissen, die diese Dienstleistung anbieten.
Webbasierte Visualisierungssoftware.
http://www.ecom-webfactory.de/
gruß Jens


----------

